# do you have a religion



## qlum (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm just curios about the topic what religion people on GBAtemp have I am an atheist if you want to know

edit added Nihilis, Wikipedia  and /care 

no Flat Earth Society because that is not a religion on it's own
also No Tarvuism if its to obscure for Wikipedia I won't add it

edit2 
changed Flying Spaghetti Monster to pastafarian not pastafarien

edit3 
added: Sikh, Bahá'í, Jain, Shinto, Taoist, Zoroastrian

edit 4
added Robotology


do not vote the other option as you cant revote


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, Scientology.



Spoiler


----------



## personager (Jun 5, 2009)

Muslim


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't really have a religion per se. Cause I recently "gave up" on Christianity and that whole "a God created Earth" thing.


----------



## Splych (Jun 5, 2009)

zomg. Twiffles, why!?


----------



## Law (Jun 5, 2009)

Needs a "No: Nihilist" option.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm ready for this thread.


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

HAHAH!!
oh yeah....

It's hard to say, but I don't believe in a particular god or set of gods, nor do i beleive there is nothing out there that i cannot understand....


----------



## Depravo (Jun 5, 2009)

Tarvuism


----------



## N-TG (Jun 5, 2009)

Well... fo me I kind of stopped believe in god....

I started believe in Haruhi Suzumiya...since I kind find a difference between normal god and her...
I really believe that came out after a lot of thinking...


----------



## jgu1994 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not surprised the majority are athiest (like me).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes: Christian


But nothing "classical"....
The thing is, I believe that there is some kind of Force out there, something bigger then all this, but I don't like the whole ceremonial part and part with all those rules.....in any religion!


----------



## MaHe (Jun 5, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Tarvuism








Ontopic; No, I'm not religious.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes of course, Christian.  It's always funny watching people try to prove something by science even though that something created it..


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 5, 2009)

Nah, parents have always been to busy for religion, though we tried to convert a few times to Christianity.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 5, 2009)

Athiest.

I don't think that any religions are as retarded as these guys: http://theflatearthsociety.org


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 5, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I don't really have a religion per se. Cause I recently "gave up" on Christianity and that whole "a God created Earth" thing.


Same, except replace "recently" with "a few years ago".


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Jun 5, 2009)

Athiest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can careless for religion it's just an Neurological Disorder. If you choose to believe that's fine but don't be preachy to me that's all I ask.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 5, 2009)

Science

Not evolution though but Intelligent Design.


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Jun 5, 2009)

yes: i believe in assholes


----------



## granville (Jun 5, 2009)

Mods should keep an eye on this thread. I can see some potential for flames or trolling. So far, totally clean, but the topic has potential to become nasty.

That being said, I'm more agnostic that anything. I don't doubt the presence of a "god" or "creator" just due to scientific logic. Nothing can come from nothing. The only way to start a car is for someone to turn the ignition on. That's my only complaint with the big bang. I thought scientists had learned something from "spontaneous generation". Something can't just spontaneously arise from nothing.

I'm a big science buff. That's one reason I'm not a religious person. I have personally found more logic in learning about the universe using science than religious explanations. I used to be a Christian, but I became disenchanted with it and a lot of religions due to a lot of the church leaders being unable to respect other religions or leave them alone. It's not any of my business what anyone else thinks. As long as you go by the rule of not hurting (in any way) anyone else, you're a good person and your beliefs clearly are worthy of respect.

I like the medical quotation- "make a habit of two things— to help, or at least do no harm." That can serve anyone well regardless of situation, belief, or anything else. It should not matter what you believe or do as long as you stand by that rule. Do no harm. And help when you can.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd say I'm agnostic. I believe something is there. I'm just not positive I believe in it. Was a christian, but going through some horrible medical issues and other issues in life I began to question if someone "above" was really watching out for me. When my life starts to turn around for the better we'll see but as of now Im agnostic.


----------



## Midna (Jun 6, 2009)

Christian, or more specifically, Catholic. I won't try to impress my views upon you, but if I die and there's nothing there, I haven't lost anything, but if I die and it turns out God is real, well I guess I'm in luck.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 6, 2009)

I am not a religious person, but I wouldn't say that there is no god.  I don't know for sure, but I have my doubts.  

Even if it was somehow irrefutably proven that there was a god, I wouldn't have much faith in that god considering the sorry state the world is in.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm Christian but the term 'Christian' is use too loosely these days. I do believe in a God, Holy Ghost, and Jesus Christ.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Prophet (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not big on religion, but I am a spiritual person. I can't say I believe in god in any conventional sense (see: bearded man on cloud). I do however firmly believe in a being greater than myself. Which is subsequently my biggest issue with atheism, which often seems to embrace a sense of egotism. Given the near infinite sprawl of our universe and the widely excepted belief that there are dimensions beyond ours, the idea that we (humans) reside at the highest tier of existence, is simply absurd. In turn if there are beings greater than ourselves, who is to say these beings are not responsible for our existence?

I could write pages on this however, so I'll just stop there.


----------



## Amak (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a bit of a mix. I'm willing to accept a god, but I absolutely DESPISE religion because of the many moronic rules/gotchas that come with them (no drinking, no birth control etc). This is mainly because I was taught that "god" and "Jesus" are supposed to be forgiving. If they are, why so many rules? And why not update them, because times DO change.


----------



## Oath (Jun 6, 2009)

Agnostic if anything, dont really buy most religions though...


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a Christian. I believe in the Trinity. And I believe the Lord is still watching over and taking care of us. Everything we are going through is for a reason. And only God knows it.


----------



## mocliamtoh (Jun 6, 2009)

TriforceHolder said:
			
		

> Christian, or more specifically, Catholic. I won't try to impress my views upon you, but if I die and there's nothing there, I haven't lost anything, but if I die and it turns out God is real, well I guess I'm in luck.



You should look at Pascal's Wager.


As for me, religion has never been a part of my life.  Until (read: unless) I have an epiphany, I will be fine living my life as an atheist.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 6, 2009)

*I am as religious as my cat.* I really don't care about religion. I would vote, "No, I don't care about it" (can you add this option?), which different from "atheist".
Atheists think god doesn't exist. I don't think/worry about it.


----------



## War (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, temp is pretty much split up into Christians and Atheists.


----------



## gamerjr (Jun 9, 2009)

mocliamtoh said:
			
		

> TriforceHolder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... one thing wrong about that theory; even if there is a god he would know that you only believed in him in fear that there's a chance of going to hell not that you actually followed him because you believed.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 9, 2009)

Half of my family is Muslim, the other being atheist, its not that they doubt in the presence of a 'god' but they don't seem to take up religion, so they are still obedient and respectable to the other side of my family. I'm kind of somewhere in the middle, i could say im agnostic, but i just think im ready to take on religion just yet, i know that id still do certain things that may conflict this religion and what it preaches. I was raised as a Muslim all my life, i basically 'know' everything i could take on board, so that's why i kind of left it, you can't possibly know everything, especially when it comes to matters like this, which require *faith*, i just don't have that right now.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 9, 2009)

gamerjr said:
			
		

> mocliamtoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If 'god' loves us all why would he send us to hell, and why would he have us fear him? BTW has anybody in here watched Zeitgeist?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2009)

god hates me and I want to kill myself


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 9, 2009)

Atheist. Used to be a Christian and was fairly gung-ho about it, but the more I read the Bible, the more I realized it was all made-up. After I let Christianity go, I searched around, but found everything to be more or less the same, unprovable and generally silly (from my perspective) when looked at critically. I still use religion philosophically and poetically, but as far as subscribing to somebody's literal notion of immortality, or powerful father/mother figure, I just can't do it.

That said, I've got some goofy ideas of my own about how things work, some might even call those ideas religious.. but I don't. To me, rules-of-thumb that help me manage my life, do not equal religion.

I won't rule out the possibility of a cognizant being that we cannot comprehend due to issues of scale... our universe may indeed be an atom in the thumb of such a being, but I tend not to try to define the incomprehensible, at that point it's just idle conjecture, nothing one could even remotely hang one's hat on.


----------



## vergilite (Jun 9, 2009)

im so sorry about anyone who is pissed about what im about to say WTF IS SCIENTOLOGY i mean really if a super alien overlord really killed millions of other aliens due to over population and then trapped there souls on earth i will stick my mouth to my ass and re-digest my own SHIT for a month and before people start going off on one about you don't know anything iv been to the official website, a lot of forums and loads of those "the truth behind Scientology" websites so i do know what im talking about


----------



## Minox (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, I have one.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd say I'm a nihilist atheist (I just voted for nihilism though). IMO "morals" and "values" are just stuff made up by religions to control people, and there are just too many flaws in each religion to even consider any of them.


----------



## Forum Shark (Jun 9, 2009)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> gamerjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not all of it, but the first 20 minutes. It's pretty stupid, if you ask me. I am a Christian, but that's all I'm saying. A thread like this was started on another forum I'm on, and it turned into people arguing, and not making any sense.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 10, 2009)

Forum Shark said:
			
		

> Not all of it, but the first 20 minutes. It's pretty stupid, if you ask me. I am a Christian, but that's all I'm saying. A thread like this was started on another forum I'm on, and it turned into people arguing, and not making any sense.


We've actually got a pretty good history of these threads not getting out of hand around here. Certainly politics and religion, and race/nationality discussions for that matter can easily "go south", but there's a surprising amount of respect amongst our members.

That and I tend to keep half an eyeball on these threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's entirely too easy to jump on a scientologist (for example) and start spouting all the horrors you've read about, some of which may well be true, but everybody has a reason for their beliefs, and as I stated before, when looked on critically, all these religions stretch credibility. I'll add that atheism stretches credibility to a religious person as well.

So, carry on, be civil, all that rot.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm glad the church of the FSM is up there because otherwise there'd be a lawsuit in someone's hand. THE FSM IS REAL!!! Unlike "God" or "Buddha" or "Wikipedia"... yeah, they don't exist. Wikipedia is just some 12 year old trying to screw us all over on history projects.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm agnostic. I want to belie in a God but I'm finding it hard to. I just hate organized religion. The church is the main reason I stopped being a Catholic; not the beliefs.


----------



## vergilite (Jun 10, 2009)

@golfman560 lol really good avatar pic "theres a trojan on your computer"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ROFL

@mthrnite i guess i was a bit harsh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il think before i type next time an your right everyone has a personal belief its just i was kinda drunk (only kinda drunk) so yeah sorry iv had alot of water since then


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 12, 2009)

Muslim, what's a Nihil


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 15, 2009)

No, I'm Atheist. But I voted for the spaghetti guy anyway, because anyone who's made of spaghetti, flies, and is a monster must be awesome.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 18, 2009)

I be Christian. My dad was a pastor for years, my mom was secretary at our church-- and i'm an only child. So, it wasn't "forced" on me, per say, but i had willingly gone for the first 18 (19?) years of my life. Then going to church petered off. But i still have very solid Christian beliefs which i follow... and don't make reference to, unless am asked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (While my dad was a pastor, he never forced anything. In fact, a few of my non-christian friends LOVED talking with him. He's a fount of knowledge in Christianity, and has studied other religions extensively. Hell, he even took a few classes to learn Greek for a better understanding of his readings lol).

However, i have major disagreements with a lot of the stereotypical "christian" thoughts, but that's another thought for another thread.

And, just my 2¢ on the whole "Hell" thang from earlier, i don't believe that He just sends a person to Hell. Its not a threat. Its more of an If/Then/Else choice we have. If I follow His teachings, I go to heaven. If i choose not to, then its Hell. I believe its a poor way to teach religion out of fear. We have choices, and we have to face our own consequences. It is upsetting when something he created doesn't follow him, but he's not angry. More of a sadness. He's not casting said person into Hell, it was their choice, and He's saddened to see it happen. 

Again, my thoughts... not even trying to make it sound better. That is just where my beliefs lie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Oh, and what really pisses me off is ANY extreme religious fanatic... be it Christian, Atheist, Muslim, etc etc. They give a horrible name to the rest of us that understand the acceptance of other people's thoughts and beliefs. Nothing we know is definite. And those that think they understand something so fully, that others are just wrong... well, they have one hell of a disappointment in their future.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 18, 2009)

capt.fruitcake said:
			
		

> yes: i believe in assholes


Lol.

On topic, I'm a Christian. I'm not the preachy type, and am very open to atheistic arguments; I'm capable of atheistic arguments afterall.


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

Wikipedia? I'm in


----------



## SoLuckys (Jun 18, 2009)

i am not big in religions neither but i am christian and more specifically, orthodox


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 18, 2009)

I was catholic but now I don't want to be a catholic anymore. I'm a Christian now.

The catholic church: FALSE!

*No offense* but do you know why ? 

Bible Ten Commandments: TRUE
Catholic Ten Commandments: FALSE

The Catholic Church is Disgusting, Immoral and Wicked .. Please read below

Ten commandments:

http://www.the-ten-commandments.org/romanc...mmandments.html


----------



## Goli (Jun 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yes: Christian
> 
> 
> But nothing "classical"....
> ...








Btw, I'm pretty sure more than half of those who voted atheist or spaghetti thing only "say" they're atheists/don't believe in any religion but still go to church w/ their families when ordered to, and only a few are actual atheists, or don't practice any religion


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 18, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> W/ their families when ordered to



That's very wrong. They can't force someone to go. If they wants to go with their families then they have to find in the name of God in their heart and spending a day or everyday or one day a week for their heart's desire is to glorify Christ, to learn more about Christ. That's simple.


----------



## ZenZero (Jun 18, 2009)

Atheist

If there was only 1, then i would believe, but as soon as you bring more than one into the equation - they cannot all be right, thus I think its all a load of nonsense TBH


----------



## White Knight (Jun 18, 2009)

Muslim

Well to say I was born muslim but after a while we went through some Hindu philosophies and well then we turned Christian but after mom divorced and she married someone else we turned back muslim and I don't know what happened but I got so attached to this religion for some reason and have been a believer of it for as long as I can remember, also what I realized is that all the religions somehow connect together from all the teachings and prohibitions they somehow interlock with each other but thats only my opinion on it and I was thought to respect everyones religion no matter what even if mine be criticized cause thats the more appropriate thing than starting a big quarrel over whose god is the real god.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Let it go!! It is getting nowhere. Closed it!


----------



## qlum (Jun 18, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Let it go!! It is getting nowhere. Closed it!



if it would get anywhere it would be to a flame war and we don't want that. there is nothing wrong with this poll


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah but I've had enough of the Christian bashing on this forum and anywhere. We should respect religious values and principles of religions... Sorry, Atheists are excluded.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, i haven't seen any major problems with this thread so far. I mean, there have been bordering bashes at times, but it's been kept pretty respectful. I'm kind of interested to see a bit more of how the Tempers live their lives outside of this board. If this gets anywhere close to flametastic, then proper steps shall happen. But for now, this has been a decent incite


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 19, 2009)

If Scientology is a religion, then I'm Jesus H Christ and the rapture was yesterday and you missed it.


----------



## Hardkaare (Jun 19, 2009)

I believe in science!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To me there's just too much stuff that doesnt make any sense.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 19, 2009)

Im an athiest I dont beleive in anything

(change the flying spaghetti monster to pastafarien(true religion))


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 19, 2009)

In the words of Bill Nye the Science Guy . . . . .


Science rules!!! 
im athiest. . .


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 19, 2009)

Christian


----------



## Teelow (Jun 19, 2009)

Roman Catholic (Christianity)


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 20, 2009)

Why does everyone always miss out Sikhism?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are more Sikhs than pastafarians! (I'm pretty sure of that anyway)

I feel mortally offended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well I dont really, but still!


----------



## qlum (Jun 20, 2009)

ill add some more religions including Sikhism


----------



## Retal (Jun 20, 2009)

My religion is video games.


----------



## Opium (Jun 21, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I be Christian. My dad was a pastor for years, my mom was secretary at our church-- and i'm an only child. So, it wasn't "forced" on me, per say, but i had willingly gone for the first 18 (19?) years of my life. Then going to church petered off. But i still have very solid Christian beliefs which i follow... and don't make reference to, unless am asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atheist here. My girlfriend is a Christian though.

I'm in complete agreement with what you said WildWon about being pissed off with extreme religious fanatics. There seems to be so many religious people out there that use religion to justify their horrible actions, be they Christian, Muslim or whatever. I'm all for the 'christ-like' Christians though. The non-judgemental good type of Christians. I believe in the wisdom of a lot of the things Jesus said myself. I don't believe he was the Son of God though. I believe he probably was a smart Rabbi who's views got distorted over the 150 years it took to write the Gospels.

I've read the gospels and other books of the bible and done my own research into it, looking at both Christian and non-christian sources. But ultimately I believe the Judaic/Christian God to be a man created construct. 

I don't mean to derail the thread and I certainly don't mean to cause offense, but I'd like to know a bit more about your thoughts about 'Hell' WildWon. The very idea that God created Hell is a big deal breaker for me in considering the religion but I'm always happy to investigate it from another angle. The way I see it, a women who leads a compassionate and selfless life helping starving kids but doesn't believe in Jesus or God will be sent to eternal torture by God for their unbelief and failure to repent. Whereas a murderer or a rapist who believes in God and repents goes to heaven. That's the most broken system of justice I've ever heard of. Why would God think it necessary for us to believe in him as being real? Wouldn't it be better if he cared less about his pride and more about the quality and goodness with which a person lived?


----------



## Maktub (Jun 21, 2009)

Shouldn't be "Do you *belong* to any religion?"?

And I don't mean it as a matter of grammar...


----------



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> Atheist here. My girlfriend is a Christian though.
> 
> I'm in complete agreement with what you said WildWon about being pissed off with extreme religious fanatics. There seems to be so many religious people out there that use religion to justify their horrible actions, be they Christian, Muslim or whatever. I'm all for the 'christ-like' Christians though. The non-judgemental good type of Christians. I believe in the wisdom of a lot of the things Jesus said myself. I don't believe he was the Son of God though. I believe he probably was a smart Rabbi who's views got distorted over the 150 years it took to write the Gospels.
> 
> ...



It doesn't have to do with pride. If you had the ability to create a living breathing creature in your own image, to love and care for, then watch it despise you, do everything you've warned against (for its own well-being) and forget about you... its not pride, thats sadness. And when one is compassionate, thats good. But again, I don't believe you are "Sent" to Hell. You choose your path. If its showing love to the Creator, then you are on the path to be with Him. If its NOT the path (this world is all 1's and 0's, after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), then its Hell. This is where Church comes into play. Yes, its a bland time, and you might not agree with what you hear. No one has it fully figured out... but you learn what you can and try to figure out more (with the Bible... yes, its stories, but there are important lessons. As you read more, and talk more, you learn more).

Now, i haven't been to church in a long time. But i continuously learn about what i can from people, learn about other religions, and try to put this "life" thing together.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 22, 2009)

Proud member of Robotology since 1999.


----------



## qlum (Jun 22, 2009)

TraumaHoundNDS said:
			
		

> Proud member of Robotology since 1999.



I'm bored so I'll  add it


----------



## Opium (Jun 22, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem I find with thinking of hell as not being a place you are sent by God, rather a course you choose yourself by not following god, is that it is too cruel. God specifically created hell as a place for the non believers to go. The way you make it sound is that God is sad that we go there, but we chose to go there ourselves by not believing in him. God is the salvation and every other path leads away from him (ie: hell). There's a big problem with that, if God was so sad then why create hell and torture people in the first place? Sure he might not let us unbelievers be with him, but why not just let us die and pop out of existence which is what atheists believe anyway. That's far more compassionate then creating a place to torture non believers for eternity. In the bible God specifically went out of his way to create pain for us by creating hell. That puts a dampen on the thoughts of God being sad and compassionate and makes it seem more like he is proud and enacting revenge on us.

Remember, there are certainly tons of wonderful, caring and selfless atheists out there. Who for whatever reason don't believe. Most of the time it simply comes down to being born into the wrong family. A person born into a muslim family is quite likely to adopt the faith of their family, same with Christian families and also atheist families. You don't get to chose what family you are born into, that's not your choice at all.


----------



## vergilite (Jun 22, 2009)

agreed


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 22, 2009)

qlum said:
			
		

> TraumaHoundNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool...darn, since I already voted "other" I can't now vote for the new option. Damned meatbags and their cursed forum polls...


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 22, 2009)

TriforceHolder said:
			
		

> Christian, or more specifically, Catholic. I won't try to impress my views upon you, but if I die and there's nothing there, I haven't lost anything, but if I die and it turns out God is real, well I guess I'm in luck.



The logical fallacy of Pascal's wager has been done to death.  You're not hedging your bets nearly as much as you like to think. Firstly, an all knowing God will see through your cynical ploy and know your basis for "beliving".  Secondly Pascal's wager assumes there is no wasted effort or detrimental effects to following a religion.  Thirdly, you've no way of knowing that you've picked the right God, and you may end up facing a One True God who's seriously pissed off that you spent the whole of your life worshipping a false idol and will judge you more harshly than an atheist who worshipped none.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 22, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> The problem I find with thinking of hell as not being a place you are sent by God, rather a course you choose yourself by not following god, is that it is too cruel. God specifically created hell as a place for the non believers to go. The way you make it sound is that God is sad that we go there, but we chose to go there ourselves by not believing in him. God is the salvation and every other path leads away from him (ie: hell). There's a big problem with that, *if God was so sad then why create hell and torture people in the first place*? Sure he might not let us unbelievers be with him, but why not just let us die and pop out of existence which is what atheists believe anyway. That's far more compassionate then creating a place to torture non believers for eternity. In the bible God specifically went out of his way to create pain for us by creating hell. That puts a dampen on the thoughts of God being sad and compassionate and makes it seem more like he is proud and enacting revenge on us.
> 
> Remember, there are certainly tons of wonderful, caring and selfless atheists out there. Who for whatever reason don't believe. Most of the time it simply comes down to being born into the wrong family. A person born into a muslim family is quite likely to adopt the faith of their family, same with Christian families and also atheist families. You don't get to chose what family you are born into, that's not your choice at all.



I don't think hell was meant for torture for us. That was where Lucifer was damned to, after fucking up hardcore. It's the devil thats on the torturing side. And, we have free will. It would suck more to be mindless workers, just doing what we're told. 

Also, i'd rather have the thought in my head that i can go to Utopia or Absolute Damnation then the thought that once i'm dead, i'm popped out of existence. I mean, if "nothing" is on the other side, whats the point of living? Pain pain pain pain... nothing?

(sorry this one's short, at work, just seeing whats said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jun 23, 2009)

There should be Flying Spaghetti Monster:

http://www.venganza.org/

Although I am Muslim but just for the FSM believers to contribute


----------



## qlum (Jun 23, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:
			
		

> There should be Flying Spaghetti Monster:
> 
> http://www.venganza.org/
> 
> Although I am Muslim but just for the FSM believers to contribute



it was a option from the beginning but I changed the name to pastafarian since that's the name of a follower of the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Vincent T (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm Catholic.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

None, But i think Jewish people are awesome though


----------

